# ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 RC 1 released



## Till (3. Apr. 2014)

The first release candidate of the upcoming ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 is available for download. RC versions are released for testing purposes and should not be installed on production systems.

*What's new in ISPConfig 3.0.5.4*

- Support for Apache 2.4.
- Support for Ubuntu 13.10.
- Support for OpenSuSE 12.3 and 13.1.
- Added option to disable a whole client with one click.
- Clients can be assigned to another reseller.
- Added limit templates for resellers.
- Added automatic welcome email for clients.
- Added min. password length and strength check.
- Add functions that allow clients to add their own nginx directives.
- The "Login as client" function is now available for resellers too.
- Added support for multiple email addresses in "send copy to" field of the mailbox.
- Several other minor features have been added and a lot of bugs have been fixed. Please see release notes for a full list of changes.

*Detailed Changelog*

=]ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

*Download*

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3.0.5.4rc1.tar.gz

*Update instructions*


```
cd /tmp
rm -rf /tmp/ispconfig3_install
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3.0.5.4rc1.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3.0.5.4rc1.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## schickel (10. Apr. 2014)

Hallo, ich habe soeben das Upgrade durchgeführt. Alle Websites sind wieder erreichbar und es schien alles OK zu sein.

Jedoch habe ich ein Problem mit der ISPConfig-Oberfläche:

Nach dem Anmelden und Klick auf irgendeine "App", z.B Sites, erhalte ich eine weiße Seite. Im Chrome kommt noch folgendes:


```
#0 db->query(SELECT `value` FROM `sys_config` WHERE `group` = 'interface' AND `name` = 'session_timeout') called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php:172] #1 db->queryOneRecord(SELECT `value` FROM `sys_config` WHERE `group` = 'interface' AND `name` = 'session_timeout') called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php:154] #2 app->conf(interface, session_timeout) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php:71] #3 app->__construct() called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php:328] #4 require_once(/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/index.php:32] #0 db->query(SELECT config FROM sys_ini WHERE sysini_id = 1) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php:172] #1 db->queryOneRecord(SELECT config FROM sys_ini WHERE sysini_id = 1) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/getconf.inc.php:52] #2 getconf->get_global_config(misc) called at [/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/index.php:42]
```
Screenshot habe ich auch angefügt.

Desweiteren steht im apache-error-log folgendes:
	
	



```
[Thu Apr 10 19:13:18.340096 2014] [fcgid:warn] [pid 20871] [client 79.197.71.219:58567] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  mysqli::mysqli(): (08004/1040): Too many connections in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 61
[Thu Apr 10 19:13:18.340141 2014] [fcgid:warn] [pid 20871] [client 79.197.71.219:58567] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  mysqli::mysqli(): (08004/1040): Too many connections in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 70
...
...
[Thu Apr 10 19:13:22.484098 2014] [fcgid:warn] [pid 20846] [client 79.197.71.219:58570] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  mysqli::mysqli(): (08004/1040): Too many connections in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 61, referer: http://www.bla.de:8080/
```
Ich habe den Zugriff direkt auf Port 8080 versucht, sowie per Location-Tag und ProxyPass. Dies hat mit der "alten" Version auf Ubuntu 13.04 fehlerfrei funktioniert.

Was kann die genaue Ursache dafür sein?
Fehlen noch einige Angaben?


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2014)

Du hast das mysql connection limit erreicht. Editier mal die Datei /etc/mysql/my,cnf und füge irgendso im [mysqld] Bereich folgende zeilen ein:

max_connections = 500
max_user_connections = 500

und starte mysql neu.


----------



## schickel (11. Apr. 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> Du hast das mysql connection limit erreicht. Editier mal die Datei /etc/mysql/my,cnf und füge irgendso im [mysqld] Bereich folgende zeilen ein:
> 
> max_connections = 500
> max_user_connections = 500
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich teste es gerade und bis jetzt keine Probleme.


----------



## schickel (11. Apr. 2014)

*CA path error, file does not exist:admin/openssl.cnf*

Hi,

eine weitere veränderung zur vorherigen Version habe ich festgestellt:

Im ispconfig.log in /var/log/ispconfig kommt diese Meldung:

CA path error, file does not exist:admin/openssl.cnf

Dieser "Fehler" führt dazu, dass im Monitor-Tab der Zustand des Servers auf ROT geht, weil im System-Log ein Fehler aufgetreten ist. Die Ursache dafür konnte ich bis jetzt nicht feststellen...


----------



## Till (11. Apr. 2014)

Das problem wurde durch die passwort autofill funktion deines browers verursacht, die hat einstellungen unter System > server config manipuliert. gehe mal in system > server config > web und lere die felder ca pfad und ca passwort.


----------



## darkness_08 (12. Apr. 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mal eine generelle Frage zu den Updates. Muss ich jedesmal alle Services neukonfigurieren? Vom Verständnis her würde ich sagen ja, damit auch alle neuen Funktionen übernommen werden. Aber das bedeutet ja auch, dass ich alle Änderungen wieder einpflegen muss bzw. die neue und alte Datei vergleichen muss.

Oder gibt es einen besseren weg?


----------



## schickel (12. Apr. 2014)

Zitat von darkness_08:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich habe mal eine generelle Frage zu den Updates. Muss ich jedesmal alle Services neukonfigurieren? Vom Verständnis her würde ich sagen ja, damit auch alle neuen Funktionen übernommen werden. Aber das bedeutet ja auch, dass ich alle Änderungen wieder einpflegen muss bzw. die neue und alte Datei vergleichen muss.
> 
> Oder gibt es einen besseren weg?


Aus meiner Erfahrung mit den vorangehenden Updates mit ISPConfig wurden meine Änderungen erhalten. Ich habe z.B. Änderungen in der main.conf beim Postfix vorgenommen und die waren weiterhin aktiv. Oder aber auch in der apache.conf, hier genau das gleiche.

Aber hier ist es noch eine Nummer anders, zumindest war es bei mir so - Upgrade von Ubuntu 13.04 auf 13.10 und danach Upgrade von ISPConfig. Configs wurden vorab vom OS-Upgrade geändert, aber man wird ja natürlich gefragt, welche Version man nehmen will und man kann sich die Änderungen auch ansehen. Ich habe den komplizierten Weg genommen, und habe mir die Änderungen notiert und die aktuelle Version der Configs installieren lassen. Danach zu Fuß wieder angepaßt (auch weil eine grundlegende Änderung im Apache bestehen. Z.b nicht alle Configs im conf.d wurden aktiviert. Diese mußte ich dann nach /config-available schieben und dann mit a2enconf wieder aktivieren - das ist zu Fuß zu erledigen z.B.). Aber es werden auch Backups angelegt und mit diff kann man vergessene Änderungen schnell wieder finden/beheben.

Ein 100%ige automagisches Update gibt es leider nicht. Aber man weiß ja in der Regel was man tut und was man gemacht hat. Somit sollte das Risiko gering sein. 

Und was ich noch gemacht habe: Eine VM aufgesetzt die fast zu 100% identisch mit meinem Server ist (Configs u.s.w.) und erst damit getestet. Upgrade war erstaunlicherweise recht erfolgreich - auch auf meinem echten Server. Hier und da hat es geklemmt, aber die Probleme wurden schnell behoben, auch dank des Forums.


----------

